# Erste Hilfe über 350



## -SaVer- (13. Juli 2007)

Hi

Ich habe ein Problem und zwar finde ich keinen trainer der mir Sachen über 350 beibringt 


Weiss jemand wo man das lernen kann 

Bitte um Hilfe 


Mfg SaVer


----------



## Ahramanyu (13. Juli 2007)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=21992
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=21993

Bei der Horde in der Falkenwacht,bei der Allianz im Tempel von Telhamat.Beides auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel.


----------



## -SaVer- (14. Juli 2007)

Ok Danke


----------

